# Buckling health



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

My 11 day old buckling is a little less energetic, he is a little thin I think... He also stands like this, which is kinda different for him. He is part of triplet bucklings. The other two are more active, heavier, and seem healthier. I am wondering if he is getting enough to eat. We tried supplementing with a bottle but he doesn't like it. Should I push the bottle more?


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Oops forgot the picture of him and how he stands.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks a little thin to me as well. This guy has potential. Is he being pushed off the teat?
It takes some persistence on your part to get him to take a bottle. A little corn syrup molasses or honey on the nipple might entice him.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would suspect that the stronger two kids are pushing him off the teat. You could try putting the other two kids in a play pen a couple times a day and letting him have mom all to himself for a hour or so at a time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Or just pull and bottle feed. Don't wait too long to do something. Once they go down, you can't bring them back.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok. Thank you so much. I don't wanna lose him! He was born the biggest and strongest and he just gets pushed around now that the smaller ones are catching up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Doe must be a 1+1 the extra kid will get push off for sure and when momma jumps off she will not stop and feed the one. He does look thin and acts like he is weak.

Does momma have plenty of milk for 3?

I would definitely keep trying the bottle and get him to nurse as well even if you have to remove the other kids for a bit to feed that baby.

Give him some nutradrench. 
Good luck


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

She is 2x2 but the front teats are smaller and maybe he is pushed off I don't know! When I squeeze her teats I get not much but her bag is big! He is always trying to nurse and she either stomps her foot so he gives up or jumps over him so he can't get what he needs. The others seem to be satisfied.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd pull him for bottle feeding, it sounds like she rejected him.

If you can't get him to take a bottle tonight, tube him a few ounces, and try a bottle in the morning.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

He drank two bottles two hours apart and each bottle had two ounces in it. He also nursed a couple times. Maybe we will be ok! The other two are eating well and doing well. They were all disbudded yesterday. I'm sure that doesn't help. I hate disbudding. I dunno if I want to do 4h wethers anymore! Anyways question is this: I have storeys guide to meat goats and it has two recipes for bottle feeding. One is 4 parts whole milk to 1 part half n half the other recipe has buttermilk, evaporated milk whole milk and one other thing. I made the first one because I didn't have all the ingredients for the other. Is that an ok recipe or shall I use the one with more ingredients??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That one's fine. The buttermilk one is mainly for beneficial bacteria to help digest and keep them feeling good. But if you can get probios powder feel free to add it to the bottle, or add buttermilk.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

He is about the same today. He is eager to eat but between meals he seems less silly and active than the other two and he tends to stand with his back legs pulled closer to the front... It kinda arches his back some. So weird


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

If he is getting enough to eat....Is it possible that he has a stomach ache???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

Has he pooed by any chance? If not give an enema. That can cause stomach issues.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I have never seen any of them poop actually


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I showed my hubby the pic and he said the only time he ever saw one stand like that was a 6 week old buck with a heavy worm load???? Could be worth checking into??? Just thought I would mention it. I hope he gets better for you.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Could they get a heavy worm load this young? And if so, would safeguard be ok for young kids?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most likely not worm load at this age.
It could be he's not pooping enough as mentioned so watch for that.
Keep up the supplements, Ive had to bottle a quad cause he wasn't getting enough. As he got a little older I found him nursing quite often.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Can I help him poop somehow? He looks miserable. The other two run and jump and all he does is stand all hunched up by mama and try nurse. He does get to nurse. She lets him but the other two are so strong they get much more each time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is what I found on that...I have heard a syringe (no needle of course) works well if you insert just the tip.

Use what ever you have that will have a tip on it and hold some warm soapy water.. insert the tip gently and only just into the rectum (with Vasoline on it for easy insertion) and hold baby across your lap while you sit on the edge of the bathtub.. baby feet hanging in tub.. squirt a small amount of the warm soapy water into the rectum - wait.. water will shoot out and followed by poop.. if no poop do it again.. It may take 5-10 times.. allowing the water to shoot out and hopefully poop too before adding more warm soapy water.. this may take 30min to an hour.. or more I do it in the tub so I can see the amount of poop and what it looks like.. tubs bleach out easily.. I use a home hair color bottle.. you can use ear syringe, a regular syringe with a long tip on it.. anything with a small tip and the possibility of holding and administering soapy water..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, I would do as mentioned above. Just to see if that is causing the problem.
It may take more than 1 x to insert the water, you want it to make the kid, get the urge to push out the poo.


Kids have to be 2 weeks old in order to have worms or cocci.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Kids have to be 2 weeks old in order to have worms or cocci.

I thought 11 days was too young for worm load myself. I hated not mention it just in case.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm at work now but I'm gonna try the enema tomorrow morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

springkids said:


> Kids have to be 2 weeks old in order to have worms or cocci.
> 
> I thought 11 days was too young for worm load myself. I hated not mention it just in case.


It is completely OK, all opinions are welcome and do help at times too, so if you want to express what you hear or feel, please do. The more opinions out there may just help someone someday. :grin:


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Still the same lil puny guy today. Checked for constipation and all that came out was about ten little berries. Try the bottle over and over but he hates it. He wants mamas milk and seeks it out all day. So I emailed Leslie at leaning tree, she is a gem, and she suggested rotating one strong kid into a crate that sits in moms pen for two hours and then the other strong kid into the crate for two hours which will let little weak boy live like a twin for 4 hours. I think I'll try that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good idea. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it may help, he seems a tiny but better maybe. How often do i use nutridrench? Is daily ok or ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad there is improvement.

Yes daily is fine.


----------

